# Searching for Good Holistic Pediatrician/Family Doctor in Northern Virginia



## Virginia Mom (Feb 17, 2006)

HI Moms.

Can anyone help?
I'm looking for a holistic MD (pediatrician or family doctor)...I live in Northern Virgina (about 40 miles from DC.....near Centreville, Fairfax, etc)

Our pediatrician group just doesn't seem to be working out as well as I had hoped.

Thanks


----------



## Tellera (Oct 28, 2005)

:

Me too. We are with Kaiser now but are switching to Aetna Jan. 1. There was a great group (per the folks here) in Ashburn, but when I called I was told no openings and no waiting list. I can't recall the name of the practice right now.

You might want to do a search in both the Metro DC and the VA "Finding Your Tribe" groups. There have been a couple of posts about this, I'm still reading through when I have a chance.

ETA: Welcome!!! I am in Nova, too.


----------



## siobhang (Oct 23, 2005)

me too!


----------



## Awaken (Oct 10, 2004)

It's a shame there arean't more around- I just found out about the holistic pediatrician association http://www.hpakids.org/recommended_sites.htm and thought there might be some options listed there, but any in MD or VA are not in the DC area- much too far to use as a regular ped. And none are listed in DC


----------

